# Two woody's members lost their son last night...



## Arrow3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Please keep firebreather and bettyboop in your thoughts and prayers....They lost their 18 yo son Tyler to a motorcycle wreck last night.....Its a terrible thing....I just left their house and theres no way to even describe it....I ask that any of you that have had to deal with something like this to please offer comfort once things have calmed down.....Its times like this when people really need their friends....


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 4, 2010)

Bruce,

No words can describe what you and your family are having to deal with. Both Kim and I are truly sorry for your family's loss. May God be with you and may he comfort everyone during this tragic time of need....

We are so sorry....

God Bless


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2010)

So sad, prayers sent to family and friends.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 4, 2010)

The worst pain in the world is to lose a child.  Prayers sent to both.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my that is sad news.I cannot imagine.My Prayers are added.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2010)

My heart goes out to ya`ll. My thoughts and prayers...


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jul 4, 2010)

God bless, I am so sorry to hear that. May God bring them peace and comfort


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 4, 2010)

Yall our in my prayers.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 4, 2010)

My prayers are added!


----------



## gtparts (Jul 4, 2010)

The loss of such a young adult always causes me to mourn.... such potential that will never be realized. Prayers sent to all the family and friends.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers added.


----------



## South Man (Jul 4, 2010)

So Sad! Sorry to hear that and our prayers are with the family.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers from here,also.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## bearpugh (Jul 4, 2010)

in my prayers


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers sent, May God bless in this time of need.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 4, 2010)

Such a sad situation, please add my prayers


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 4, 2010)

Praying for this family and their loss............................................RW


----------



## golffreak (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers sent...I can't even begin to imagine what they are going through. May God guide them through this difficult time.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 4, 2010)

Terrible, I am so sorry ! May the God of peace and love give all of you comfort during this time of great loss and always !


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers on the way. God Bless this family.


----------



## tournament fisher (Jul 4, 2010)

prayers being sent soon. may the god of love, peace, and joy help you in this horrible time.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2010)

I know the pain of loosing an adult child. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this... All my thoughts and prayers are sent yalls way..


----------



## farmasis (Jul 4, 2010)

Was this the wreck on HWY 19 between Thomaston and Zebulon? If so, I past it last night.

Sorry to hear of that. Paryers with family.


----------



## wildlands (Jul 4, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 4, 2010)

My prayers & deepest sympathy are with the family.. 
having lost an adult son myself, I truly know how hard this road is... 
If there is anything we can do, please let us know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2010)

That ones a hard one to deal with. Prayers are sent for y'all.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 4, 2010)

farmasis said:


> Was this the wreck on HWY 19 between Thomaston and Zebulon? If so, I past it last night.
> 
> Sorry to hear of that. Paryers with family.



No...This was in Oglethorpe County


----------



## Poppy D (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of a loved one, My prayers go with the Family.


----------



## germag (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear it. I cannot imagine the sorrow you must feel with the loss of a child. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 5, 2010)

May our gracious and heavenly father wrap his mighty arms of love around these parents.
 Dear heavenly father this family needs you now more than ever.Be with them and comfort them,hold them close father..
 I can't imagine your loss as parents.GOD BLESS


----------



## turk2di (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers sent, may God carry them in this time of tremendous sorrow!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 5, 2010)

Very sorry. Prayers added as well.


----------



## Laneybird (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers sent. I have a 16 yr old son. Everytime he backs out of the driveway, I cringe.

Sorry for your loss...can't even imagine.


----------



## DOXIELADY (Jul 5, 2010)

so sorry ,your in my prayers


----------



## 77BOWTIE (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant imagine the loss of a child. The lord works in mysterious ways and has a reason for what he does. May you find peace and understanding through this difficult time. Our prayers are added.


----------



## cnw38 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is very sad news. Prayers sent yalls way


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers For All!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry to hear that.


----------



## SAhunter (Jul 5, 2010)

May GOD keep his hedge if angels around your family in this time of mourning. You all are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers are with you and your family at this dificult time


----------



## SissyHunter (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jul 6, 2010)

*Prayers*

So sorry to hear this.   Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 6, 2010)

My prayers are added.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 6, 2010)

They are in my prayers. May God give them comfort, peace, and strength in this time of such pain.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2010)

prayers sent also


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 6, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. Im praying for yall.


----------



## scottl29 (Jul 6, 2010)

Your family is in my prayers! May god give you strength and comfort.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2010)

's to the Family & Friends


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Prayers are sent for the family. Sorry to hear this horrible news.

Brian1


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

sending thoughts and prayers to the family, may they find some kind of peace and comfort during this time


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 6, 2010)

prayers said for everyone involved. I pray that they will turn to God for confort and support and not away because of this terrible accedent.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 6, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Lowjack (Jul 6, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> Please keep firebreather and bettyboop in your thoughts and prayers....They lost their 18 yo son Tyler to a motorcycle wreck last night.....Its a terrible thing....I just left their house and theres no way to even describe it....I ask that any of you that have had to deal with something like this to please offer comfort once things have calmed down.....Its times like this when people really need their friends....



My Prayers are with them I sympathize with what they are going through, 23 months today the 6th We lost our 18 Year old in a car wreck, almost two years to the day and we have not fully recovered,a lot of prayers and constant reading of the word and the promisesof his coming and the resurrection is what keeps us going.
I will certainly include them in our prayers.

He is in a better place in the Hands of Our Lord and savior
And he will return in Glory with Christ.
Be assure he is not suffering , it is us the living who suffer.
May the Lord grant them the strength to cope with this terrible loss.
Peace.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 6, 2010)

Prayers Sent.  I think this is the Obituary

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/on...?n=tyler-bruce-arnold&pid=143944945&fhid=3631


----------



## ronpasley (Jul 6, 2010)

prayers sent for the family, I am so sorry my the Lord comfort your family


----------



## firebreather (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for your prayers, I cannot begin to describe the pain I am feeling after finding my son , I feel like I am an zombie walking thru a never ending eternity of he'll  even tho he accepted Christ on fathers day and I accepted him as my savior at his casket I read the sinners prayer  I still feel like ....... Just pls continue to pray for me n my family especially my son hunter is taking it hard n pray for god to take the image burnt in my head n replace it with some thing better


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2010)

firebreather said:


> Thank you for your prayers, I cannot begin to describe the pain I am feeling after finding my son , I feel like I am an zombie walking thru a never ending eternity of he'll  even tho he accepted Christ on fathers day and I accepted him as my savior at his casket I read the sinners prayer  I still feel like ....... Just pls continue to pray for me n my family especially my son hunter is taking it hard n pray for god to take the image burnt in my head n replace it with some thing better



So sorry, prayers sent!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 14, 2010)

firebreather said:


> Thank you for your prayers, I cannot begin to describe the pain I am feeling after finding my son , I feel like I am an zombie walking thru a never ending eternity of he'll  even tho he accepted Christ on fathers day and I accepted him as my savior at his casket I read the sinners prayer  I still feel like ....... Just pls continue to pray for me n my family especially my son hunter is taking it hard n pray for god to take the image burnt in my head n replace it with some thing better



I am so sorry for your loss. Please try and remember that he is in a better place, no pain and no sadness. Above all, he would want his family to be happy. Remember the good times. I pray that God will give you comfort and a peace in your hearts, and the strength to go on.


----------

